# Removing Sikkens



## bjp_ne_elec (Jul 27, 2007)

Have done only a few houses with Sikkens - a few were brand new cedar siding, so these were pretty straight forward. The only other one I did was a job where just had to put the Cetol 23 on, as they owner had the house done 3 years previous.

This job I just looked at today is a strange one. Guess the owner's son did Dad a favor and power washed the house for him. The owner had the house done four years ago - guess the guy had someone strip it, bleach it, power wash, palm sand and then did the Cetol 1 and followed by two coats of Cetol 23. The job looks gorgeous - EXCEPT. Well the son had the nozzle on the power washer set at zero - and proceeded to do some gouging in various areas. Fortunately he only got the back side of the house done, and took a break. When he came back it was "Oh boy am I in trouble". The gouging is in an erratic pattern and not on every vertical board. The board is redwood and again the job looked great except for now having to come up with a solution to get the gouges sanded out.

Does anyone know a good stripper? I did a little spot with a belt sander and then finished up with a orbiting palm sander - but that Sikkens gums up the sandpaper quickly. The ony way I see of fixing this mess is to strip, sand and start from scratch. Again, I've never stripped this stuff, and I wasn't really getting a "warm fuzzy" that the dude in the paint store I frequent had ever sold something to someone that was dealing with Sikkens.

Open for suggestions, as I've done some interior painting for this guy, and he's a great guy - and he's sick over how this one side of the house looks.

Thanks in advance.

Wish I had stumbled upon this forum sooner.


----------



## bjp_ne_elec (Jul 27, 2007)

No one has any ideas? I've been told Readystrip by some, and others have said Zip Strip will work. The isuse is that I've had others tell me that neither will work on Sikkens. I did get the Readystrip, but it comes of with great difficulty. I do have one vertical board where I removed it, and I'm going to try sanding it, and coat it with Cetol1 and then Cetol 23 - but if I use this product it's going to be a ton of labor. 

Was really hoping for something that can go on with a pump and then hose or power wash it off. Anybody got any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

I have stripped many log homes with with siding that has sikkens, cwf, woodscapes semi trans, cabbots solid oil etc. We use Flood stain remover Benjamin Moore and many other manufactures make the same stuff i'm sure it would work just fine as well. The product does not go far at all and it is labor intensive but it does work really good.


----------



## bjp_ne_elec (Jul 27, 2007)

I found Flood at Ace Hardware - the closest one if about 45 minutes away. The only Flood product they stock is the Flood "Powerlift Deck Stain and Finish Remover" - is this what you're talking about? It mentions deck, so I just wanted to make sure this is what you use on vertical redwood siding like I have.

Thanks


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Yes thats the stuff ... you should be able to get the Behr brrand at Lowes and the Flood brand at Home Depot if you have one near you, either brand will work.


----------



## bjp_ne_elec (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for that reply. You saved me a longer drive.

I would like to test a spot - so hopefully HD carries a smaller container. Ace Hardware, who carries Flood, only showed that they only have it available in 1 gallon containers - and it was over $80. 

Once you apply it, how do you proceed? I noted that is mentions it can eventually be washed off with a power washer.

I did try Ready Strip, but this was a bear to get off - have to use a putty knife. I don't like that, as you risk gouging the wood - so that's why I wasn't comfortable proceeding with this product.

Thanks


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

bjp_ne_elec said:


> Thanks for that reply. You saved me a longer drive.
> 
> I would like to test a spot - so hopefully HD carries a smaller container. Ace Hardware, who carries Flood, only showed that they only have it available in 1 gallon containers - and it was over $80.
> 
> ...


 Not a problem glad to help. You could also find this product where you buy your Sikkens from. 

The Flood and or Behr product is $12.00 - $18.00 per gallon a gallon goes 100 square feet although we use the two in one process (load it up two coats back after back) . You will want to work small areas at a time 3x3 or if you have someone helping 6x6, 12x12. Put the stain remover on with roller and brush, or sprayer, let it sit for 20 min, repeat that process power wash immediately don’t let the product dry or you will be wasting time and material while power washing use uniformity and preciseness. You want to keep a steady even pattern use the yellow or green tip you want to be like 3-6 inches away when power washing.


----------



## britten (May 26, 2008)

sw deckscapes stripper works really well only you have to neutralize it with sw Revive


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

britten said:


> sw deckscapes stripper works really well only you have to neutralize it with sw Revive


:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## tavennerpride (May 25, 2008)

I also have a problem like that. I have never used or dealt with Floods CWF-UV. Just read alot of bad crap about it. My client put on a coat of this about 6 months ago on brand new roughs on cedar siding that is also sided with some kind of expensive brazilian cedar plywood. I have got him to realize that that was a bad product to go with and talked him into using readyseal. The problem is now I have to strip all the cwf-uv off. And sounds like I might have to use hd-80 to get it in one good swipe without using some stripper that I will have to go over three different times to remove it all. I am definately open to any better suggestion about stripping it. I will not be able to sand any of it. So I need something that I can put on and pressure was off at a low pressure. My major concern is the plywood. I obviously cant use a stripper that will comprimise the adhesive properties of it so it doesn't sponge out on me. Thanks

Sorry I couldn't help about the Sikkens product.


----------

